# Henckels or Wusthof...which model?



## cdepue (Nov 5, 2001)

I love cooking, I need something besides the cheap knives I use. I want a chef's knife and paring knife, but can't decide between Henckels and Wusthof. I don't live near anywhere where I can go check them out in person, that's why I need some good opinions like...not only which brand, but what model is your preference. In Henckels the Four Star and Pro S line look appealing to me and in the Wusthof, I've been looking at the Classic versus the Grand Prix. Because the Grand Prix and Pro S models have molded handles are they any less durable than the full tang with rivets? I'd really appreciate everyone recommendations.
Chad


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I use Henckle 4* and love them....if they break I get replacements. I got to use a ceramic knife yesterday...it was a blast....I love it, don't know how durable it is, but I sure enjoyed the way it cut.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

For me it's wusthof classic. It's all about feel for me how does the knife feel in your hand, will it hold an edge does it stain etc.
what ever you decide though buy the best an it'll last you a life time.


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

well, I don't know about what your price range is, but I've heard nothing but good about the new messermeister knife, the meridian elite. it has a 15 deg. angle (the average german is 20) so they are really sharp, they hold a good edge, have a lifrtime warranty, and the bolster doesn't go to the bottom of the edge, so the heel of the blade can be used as well. the other n\brand, Eberhard shaaf first class also has a lifetime warranty, and they come with a unique attribute, the double bolster(or steel heel) this means that at the end of the handle, there is a solid steel cap which anhances the weight and feel of the knife. The double bolster requires so much force to forge that both the me\achines that make them, and the buildings that house the machines must be built on heavy duty springs to keep the structure from shaking apart!!! at any rate, here is the best site for buying knives, or getting knife related info I've ever come across.

www.knifemerchant.com
the guy is john borg, and he can tell you anything about knives you want...even the hrc rockwell hardness, or what kind of alloys are used in your knife.

i personally would suggest wusthoff trident classic for a chef's knife, henckels makes all of their larger knives in two pieces, the blade and bloster, and the handle and tang are made in seperate factories, but their pering knives have (in my oppinion) superior wieght to the wusthoffs, and the small henckels are still drop forged. best of luck with your decision


----------

